# D



## dustin (Mar 22, 2013)

My rooster Is sick I think he won't move just stands there and weezes a little any one no what I should give him


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Dustin, he needs some antibotics quick. You can go to your local tractor supply or feed store and get some for cattle, and scale back the dosage. You may have to force feed it to him with an eyedropper, but he should get better. Separate him so he won't get everyone else sick.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

VetRx or duramycin are 2 things I know Tractor Supply carries right off for respiratory problems.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine ate meal worms even when he was very sick. Good luck!


----------

